# snow wolf plow/pusher



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

finally got to use my 9ft snow wolf plow and pusher today, thing is absolutely amazing and built like a brick!! 100% approved! should have bought years ago!!


----------



## lawnkale (Dec 4, 2008)

bobcatdoug;987298 said:


> finally got to use my 9ft snow wolf plow and pusher today, thing is absolutely amazing and built like a brick!! 100% approved! should have bought years ago!!


lets see some pics of your set-up


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree! I looked into the Kage System it was more and seemed to be a little light on the build. I love the snowwolfe it's built to take a beating and is easy to maintain. it cleans un even pavement with no issue. I love how you can take the wings off and use it to back blade and windrow. It used to take me about a 1.25 hours to do a lot that was split up by a building. I have to push the snow that is in the front parking lot to the back parking lot. There is 9'6" alley way to push the snow threw. That ate up alot of time pushing all the snow back there. Now with a skid and the snowwolfe it takes me about 30-45 minutes. Here are some pics of it in action. Mine is only an eight footer(actually measures 8' 9"). I have some pictures of the actual frame and bolts but they are on my personal computer. I'll try to put those up later.


----------



## robjets (Dec 12, 2009)

what was the price tag on that?


----------



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

ill try to get a pic of my rig tomm and post (if i can figure it out!) 9ft blade and box complete delivered cost a even 5100 for me (after some haggelin!) guy i dealt with was very pleasant, responded fast to email questions and gave me a personal guarantee if i didnt like it he'd spend money out of his own pocket to have it shipped back! industry needs more guys like this!


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

robjets;987463 said:


> what was the price tag on that?


The salesmen at MILTON cat really took good care of me on the price (correct me if i'm wrong) I bought the plow and skid from there. The plow was 3,200 and the skid 55,000. I financed it at 3.99% over 5 years. According to my accountant i can amortize it as an asset so it's almost interest free over the payment period. If I had the business call and the cash I'd buy another one with at least a 10' pusher/plow. These plows/pusher combos are awesome. I think the only thing better might be the sectional pusher. It literally takes seconds to remove the box ends and seconds to put it back on. You can stack no problem and push into hard piles and not bend the sides. So far the ends have been forgiving as far as finding sidewalks they just tip back alittle. After having a full trip plow for my whole plowing life the trip edge is just the best invention since the V plow.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that CTL looks nice!!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

icudoucme;987535 said:


> The salesmen at MILTON cat really took good care of me on the price (correct me if i'm wrong) I bought the plow and skid from there. The plow was 3,200 and the skid 55,000. I financed it at 3.99% over 5 years. According to my accountant i can amortize it as an asset so it's almost interest free over the payment period. If I had the business call and the cash I'd buy another one with at least a 10' pusher/plow. These plows/pusher combos are awesome. I think the only thing better might be the sectional pusher. It literally takes seconds to remove the box ends and seconds to put it back on. You can stack no problem and push into hard piles and not bend the sides. So far the ends have been forgiving as far as finding sidewalks they just tip back alittle. After having a full trip plow for my whole plowing life the trip edge is just the best invention since the V plow.


How many hours were on the machine?


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Does the blade angle or is it fixed?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

The snow wolf plows angle.
Robert


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;987865 said:


> How many hours were on the machine?


It had 110 hours.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

thats an awesome setup for sure


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

chris_morrison;988239 said:


> thats an awesome setup for sure


X2. :salute:

Does anyone remember the website for snow wolf?

I'm mostly curious of how/if the pusher section is atatched at the bottome of the plow as well, ie: do you have to get out of the machine to pin it on, or is it simply held on by the top forks?


----------



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

they dont really have a website, you are correct it is only held by the top forks as is all is needed since all it is is just 2 wings with some support pieces tie'n it all together, you have to tilt the bucket almost completely forward to detach this thing which you never have to do pushing and piling the snow. i got a email and phone number to the guy that kinda runs the company in minneapolis (who i bought from) if your interested, awesome guy to answer your questions with no selling pressure.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Bobcatdoug I didn't mean to high jack your thread. I was just so happy to see that someone else thinks snowolfe is awesome too.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;988251 said:


> X2. :salute:
> 
> Does anyone remember the website for snow wolf?


http://www.taletattachments.com/files/SnowWolf 2008 Catalog_3.pdf


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Snow wolf Are the only Plows they use around here for Skids...My uncles has one and its on its 7th Season. Not one Kage Blade here, Don't even think we have a dealer here.


----------



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

why i started the thread! get input on more wolf fans! and to help others out that are interested, you didnt offend me 1 bit dont worry about it!! (nice looking machine you have there!)


----------



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

pic as promised of my rig.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

bobcatdoug;988488 said:


> pic as promised of my rig.
> View attachment 72415


Very Nice Setup!!!! Have you considered putting wolf paws on it? I can see how chains would provide great traction.......but is tearing up the pavement ever an issue for you?


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

cretebaby;988324 said:


> http://www.taletattachments.com/files/SnowWolf 2008 Catalog_3.pdf


Thanks Scott, you're like an overflowing wealth of links!

PS, kudos on the 3K posts (8K including the deleted ones ), I'm sure all of them were as helpful as this one! :laughing:

BC Doug, nice looking machine!


----------



## kcress31 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice setup. I never heard of the snow wolf until today. I just bought a 2010 Bobcat A 300 and a 10 ft Kage system. I like it so far but I have only put about 9 - 10 hrs on it. I do have to say that your plow looks stronger than mine. Do you know how much it weighs? My two pieces together weight about 1500 - 1600 lbs. I went with the severe duty tires and studs and I seem to get enough traction.


----------



## bobcatdoug (Feb 3, 2010)

weight on the 9 footer is 1440 lbs with pusher on. forgot to clarify price of blade was 3422.00 pusher was 1600.00 and they get another 78 bucks for the hook ups. still debating on there tires but so far ive been fairly impressed with what i can do with these on solid ice! i dont do any asphalt, 98% of clearing is gravel with a little bit of concrete clearing


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

bobcatdoug;989144 said:


> i dont do any asphalt, 98% of clearing is gravel with a little bit of concrete clearing


Then dont get the wolf paws, they are better suited for pavement clearing.....I would think your setup is better for what your doing.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

icudoucme;988174 said:


> It had 110 hours.


That was one he!! of a deal


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

so does this mean that i can buy just the pusher and the tabs if i already have the plow?


----------



## straightlinelan (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a snowwolf last year...got 125 hrs on it. Broke the moldboard, many of the welds have cracked. I contacted my local dealer. They said it was operator abuse. BS!!! I have plowed for 18years and far from abuse. I contacted snowwolf directly, they said they had some issues and would contact the dealer.

The dealer did i piss poor job of repairing the unit. They welded the cracked moldboard. They welded a few of the cracked welds and missed a few. They say it is the paint that is cracked and not the welds. I have contacted snowwolf...I am awaiting a response. I really hope they come through.


----------



## skidsteerlover (Apr 5, 2011)

www.snowwolfplows.com


----------

